# Low-Slope Ventilation - Cobra Fascia Vent and Cor-a-Vent Roof-2-Wall vent



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with the following products? 

Cobra Fascia Vent
http://www.gaf.com/Content/GAF/RES1/ROOF/cobra-fasciaVent.html
http://www.gaf.com/Content/Documents/20562.pdf​
Cor-a-Vent Roof-2-Wall vent
http://www.roof-2-wall.com/​I have a 2/12 pitch shed roof that often forms an ice dam in winter. I'd like to both insulate and vent the roof. There is no soffit. Over the roof-deck intake vents like Smart Vent, The Edge Vent, etc., are not supported on low pitched roofs. I'd rather not use such products in areas of known ice dam formation on a low-slope roof. That is why I am looking at Cobra Fascia Vent. Water infiltration is impossible using this product. 

Does anyone know of a place where I can purchase two rolls of Cobra Fascia Vent? None of the roofing supply stores in Westchester County, NY, carry this item in stock. They can't special order in small quantities.

The Cor-a-Vent Roof-2-Wall vent is officially supported for a minimum roof pitch of 3/12. Would it work on a 2/12 roof?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

From your Roof-2-Wall-Vent Link:

*A minimum 3/12 roof pitch is required for Roof-2-Wall application.*

Contact GAF/ELK Sales Department for a GAF Dealer near you and they can special order it for you.

Ask for a dealer that actually handles the stuff and they will get it for you.

Ed


----------



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

Ed - thanks for the reply. 

In your post on the contractortalk forum, you show pictures of Smart Vent installed on a low-slope roof. It looks like a 2/12 pitch to me. DCI Products supports Smart Vent only for 4/12 pitch or higher. Manufacturers have to establish a cutoff due to potential liability. But the products often do work outside the published parameters. 

I'd like to know if anyone has used Cor-a-Vent or other roof-2-wall junction ventilation solution on a low-slope roof. 

I have already contacted GAF and checked with their local dealers. No dealer is willing to special order a small quantity of the rarely used Fascia Vent product. And GAF doesn't sell direct. So, I am in a bind. I am hoping that someone will tell me about a roofing supply store that takes phone orders and can order two rolls of 50' Cobra fascia vent.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

As silly as this sounds, try e-bay for the small quantity.

Also, find out from the local supplier which Roofing Contractor uses it on a regular basis and they will probably have some laying around in stock that you may be able to purchase.


That real low slope roof that I used the Smart Vent for, was around a 2 1/2/12, (2.5/12) pitch to a 3/12 pitch.

It was on a shed style roof, also called a Salt Box style and now it has been on for about 4-5 years with no problems reported.

I used it for the eave intake and the top of the slope exhaust also.

Ed


----------



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

Ed - that's a good suggestion. I'll check on eBay and I'll try to find roofing contractors that regularly use this product. 

My shed roof is actually 2.25/12 pitch, just a tad flatter than your project. I am glad to hear that your roof has held up well. 

I have read a lot of your postings on this and the contractortalk forum and learnt so much from you. Thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The Thread that you linked to wa for one of those Manufactured Homes which was about a 4/12 pitch, but the one I was more similarly referring to was a Salt Box Style 2.5/12 pitch.

Their are photos showing the buckiling of the decking, but not the installation of the vent on that low slope roof.

I guess I need to add more photos.

Another option for you, is to buy the actual Cobra Vent roll material and cut it in 1/3 to get 3 equal 4" sections cut out of it.

Ed


----------



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

*Found a retailer for Cobra Fascia Vent*

Folks, I searched all the roofing supply houses in the area for a few rolls of Cobra Fascia Vent, but came up empty. Apparently, GAF only ships a pallet of this product and nothing less. 

After several calls to GAF Customer Service, a manager looked up the demand forecast and found only one roofing distributor in the Northeast that stocks this product - A.B. Martin Roofing in Ephrata, PA. I was able to purchae 3 rolls of the product from them. They took my order over the phone and shipped it via UPS.

Interestingly, they didn't recognize the product as fascia vent. They knew of it as 1"x3"x50' roll of cobra vent.

Off to installing the fascia vent! I'll post pictures once I'm done.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

You were diligent, to say the least.

I wonder if you had called up othe previously contacted suppliers and now requested the 1" x 3" x 50' rolls, if they might not have had it in stock.

Good luck. You sound like a man who does not take No for an answer, so you will proceed well with our intended installation.

Ed


----------

